# Prayers Needed for Libby and her Husband



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby (Havanesebyha) is going through a very difficult and frightening time right now with her husband, Kie. She has given me permission to post this and ask for your prayers and healing thoughts. Kie has had a tumor diagnosed on the inside of his spinal cord (C1-C7 range) and will need to undergo a dangerous surgery. They do not know yet whether the tumor is cancerous. He has been in considerable pain, and Libby is very frightened...worrying if he will have paralysis, whether its cancer, and what the results will be. The surgery will require 2 surgeons, and Kie's surgery is scheduled for August 27. Since this is such a caring Forum, I know that prayers and healing wishes will be sent her way. If anyone on the Forum has known anyone who has had such a surgery, she'd love to get any input. I know that Cheryl has given her any advice she has. 

Please keep Libby and Kie in your prayers, and we all wish for a successful outcome for this situation. Libby has had her life turned upside down right now, and I know she'd appreciate any comforting thoughts sent her way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I will keep both Libby and Kie in my thoughts and am hoping for a successful surgery and easy recovery for Kie. Sending positive thoughts their way! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How scary, I can only imagine how Libby & Kie are feeling right now. Jeanne please tell Libby that I will light my special candle and say a prayer on the morning of Kie's surgery. They will be in our thoughts & prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poor Libby!

Our best wishes for her and her husband!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe in prayer and power of this group. Libby and Kie are certainly in my thoughts. 

I have a cousin who had a tumor removed from her cervical spine. she was also give a 50/50 chance of survival or paralysis. But she survived and is doing fine. it was a long and arduous recovery, including a halo (a contraption that is screwed into your head to keep your neck from moving) but today she is fine.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Please let Libby know that I will be praying for her and her husband. I remember how scared I was when my DH had triple by-pass surgery. It impossible not to worry and be scared. They will be in my thoughts and I sincerely pray things will go great and healing will be fast.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Libby and Kie you are in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby, you and Kie are in my thoughts. May you both take comfort and get some love from your neezers during this scary time.

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, please pass along my thoughts and prayers for Libby and Kai when you speak to her next. I can't imagine how frightening it must be. 
:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:kiss::grouphug:Libby, how frightening for your family! I will pray for great news and a quick recovery for your hubby! Please know that we are all here for you for anything you might need!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My sister-in-law just had this exact surgery last month. The surgery was to be 4 hrs, but ended up being 6 hrs. They were not able to get all of her tumor so she will have to have radiation. The tumor was benign, thank goodness. She had some movement after the surgery which the Dr. was glad for but not as much as he would have liked. She will need some physical therapy. I will definitely keep Libby & Kie in my prayers.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy said:


> I believe in prayer and power of this group. Libby and Kie are certainly in my thoughts.
> 
> I have a cousin who had a tumor removed from her cervical spine. she was also give a 50/50 chance of survival or paralysis. But she survived and is doing fine. it was a long and arduous recovery, including a halo (a contraption that is screwed into your head to keep your neck from moving) but today she is fine.


Missy- I'm so glad you mentioned this. Libby is so scared right now, and hearing a positive outcome like your cousin had is the best thing she could get.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Libby, good thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby & Kie,
You are both in my thoughts and I will keep positive vibs going your way. We had wondered why we missed you at the show this last weekend and now we know. I look forward to seeing both of you at dog shows in the near future. I know that with Libby's strong will alone she will keep Kie on the right path. Surgery is always hard but you have lots of people who care and will look forward to every milestone you continue to climb. Life is precious and well worth fighting for the best quality you can have. Keep an angel on your shoulder. We want to hear wonderful news. Love you both,


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Libby~
I am so sorry to hear this! Please know that Kie will be in my thoughts~
Please call if you need anything, I can only imagine how you must be feeling!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending prayers and well wishes your way, Libby & Kie.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I've said a prayer for Libby and her husband today. I hope they will feel the strength and comfort of His spirit through this ordeal.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby and Kie, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

:grouphug:Libby and Kie are in my thoughts and prayers for a good recovery. 

Pattie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My prayers are lifted for Libby and Kie. That is so sad. 
Carole


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Jeanne for starting this thread. Libby and Kie are going thru a very frightening time and need our support and prayers. I hope to see her this weekend for coffee or a walk with the dogs. She may not have much time to update us but Jeanne, Cheryl and I will keep everyone updated as much as we can. Love to you and your family, Libby and Kie.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Praying for you guys.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

We will keep them in our thoughts and burn a candle to send some light...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh no, definitly scary times for them. Prayers and good thoughts coming their way.

Also wanted to add that we have friends who went through something similiar. He fell off a roof, while working. The fall almost killed him. While they were doing x-rays to see the damage from the fall, they found a HUGE tumor on his spine. Because of where it was, and the size it didn't look like great odds. 1.5 yrs later, a couple surgeries, a cancer FREE diagnosis, he's now enjoying his two brand new grandbabies


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Libby, I am just so sorry to hear your news. The girls and I are sending special prayers and healing thoughts your way. Hugs to you and your boys.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Libby, you and your family are in my prayers and I am sending positive thoughts for an easy recovery.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Libby and Kie, I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Libby and Kie you are in my thoughts and prayers. Best to you.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Our prayers*

Our prayers and thoughts go out to Libby and her husband as well as the surgeons who will perform this delicate surgery.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, I will be praying for you and Kie. I'm also here to help if you need anything. 

Jeanne, Catherine & Cheryl, it sounds like you're being a great support to Libby right now. Thank you for sharing with us so we can help in any way possible.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Libby and Kie you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Thanks Jeanne for starting this thread. Libby and Kie are going thru a very frightening time and need our support and prayers. I hope to see her this weekend for coffee or a walk with the dogs. She may not have much time to update us but Jeanne, Cheryl and I will keep everyone updated as much as we can. Love to you and your family, Libby and Kie.


What scary news! I will definitely keep them in my thoughts for a positive outcome. Thank you ladies for keeping us posted. ((((((hugs)))))))) to you, Libby!


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

My mother had an hemangioma (non cancerous) tumor removed from her upper thoracic spine just before I moved to KY. She was 85 and after a period of rehab and healing she is back to doing the various activities she enjoys. She was loosing the ability to walk and was in pain. 

Hoping all goes well with his surgery.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Libby and Kie, thinking of you and praying for you now through this tough time. It must be very scary. Try to have faith and imagine the best possible outcome and we'll all pray for that and join you in picturing it. I believe the joined prayers of this group is a powerful force. Sending love and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh!! How scary!! Libby and her husband is in my prayers!! I know this is such an intense time for her. I have been through a LOT with my husband - two brain tumors. So I know that things can get scary! She is probably in a state of shock, confusion, anger, sadness and everything in between. I pray her husband has a successful surgery.

Added: Prayer is such a powerful thing. My husband is living proof. He is doing excellent. I know that prayers, and strength of yourself and those around you are amazing.

ALSO - I must add some advice - if people ask to help - LET THEM!!!!!!! It was a very difficult thing for me to learn, but then I realized that if I declined the help that was VERY much needed and that I had prayed for - I was actually telling God I didn't need his help. I know this is getting deep - but Please - DO take the help of those that love you and that you love and trust.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Libby & Kie, I'll keep your family in my thoughts, and I hope that the strength and prayers of the people on this forum will help you through this tough time. :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your troubles. You are both in my prayers. I wish a very positive outcome for Kie.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Libby and Kie - you are both in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the surgery goes smoothly and Kie's recovery is quick.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Libby, our thoughts and prayers will be you and Kie threw this difficult time and also with your team of doctors. Please keep us posted.

The power of prayer is a mighty thing.
Beverly


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Libby and Kie and family you all will be in our prayers, we will add you to our prayer list at church and our family prayers. I am so sorry you are going through this. My husband was diagnosed with a brain tumor 4 years ago, and it was very very scary for us. If there is anything I can do to help, or you just need to talk, I am here, and I know anyone else here will be glad to help or just listen. Big hugs!! I am so sorry!!! We will be praying over your doctors hands and the nursing staff and everything that comes in contact with you all. Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way, Libby and Kie......so sorry you are going through this trial.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I will forever be impressed with this forum! We are a group brought together over our love for a specific breed of dog. However this love overflows to areas one could never imagine. Thank you for your support of Libby. 

FYI--I would have never known Libby who lives less than 5 miles from me without this forum.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:hug: Libby, you and Kie are in my thoughts. Sending cyber vibes for a successful surgery and full recovery. We are here for you if you need anything.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Libby and Kie, my thoughts and prayers are with you throught this very difficult time. I hope the power of love and care that comes from your family, friends and forum-family comfort you on this journey.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

My thoughts are with you, Libby, and your family.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Libby and Kie I know how frightened you are feeling right now. My husband was diagnosed with a brain tumor 15 years ago and had successful surgery to remove the benign tumor. Happily he is fine today.

I am sending you healing and comforting thoughts and wishes for a positive outcome. It is such a scary time. Hugs to your family.

Libby, I am available for anything you need. I can puppy/dog sit, run errands, provide meals. Please let Jeanne, Cheryl or Catherine know what you need and they can contact me.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I will be praying!

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug:Sending prayers and good thoughts your way Kie and Libby.:hug:

I wish you the best outcome.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am sitting here crying my eyes out, reading your inspirations to me and Kie. You all are such wonderful angels. Today was a real downer for me as I got Kie's radiology report and it all sounds so horrible. But now You All have lifted my spirits and I know I am not alone. Thank you all for all of your kind words and prayers sent our way ... we sure do need them. Thank God we have our three girls to give their daddy lots of kisses. You all mean so much to me ~ thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Love, Libby


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Libby and Kie we'll keep you in our thoughts and pray for the very best outcome. :grouphug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Libby I am sending healing thoughts to your husband, wishing for the best outcome. So sorry you have to be going through this tough time.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Libby,
I am sending you healing and comforting thoughts in this scary time and wishes for a positive outcome. Hugs to you and Kie:hug: :hug:You guys are in our prayers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby, I am glad you checked in with us. I can't imagine the fear you are feeling...but we all have you and Kie in our thoughts and prayers.... although no one can guarantee that it will be allright, we are sure pulling any strings we have for you.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Libby - reading those reports by yourself will make you crazy. I'm so sorry that they are scaring you. I know that right now everything is looking black, but there are so many people praying for you and your husband. My sister is a 17-year leukemia survivor, so know that there are many who beat terminal and serious illnesses. If you feel up to it, find a support group - although with the team of angels around you right now, you're covered for sure. Hugs and thanks for checking in.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, thank you for posting. All of our thoughts and prayers continue to be with both of you. The Havanese friends you have nearby can be a great comfort to you. Lean on them if you need to and let your own pups comfort you both in the the way only Havanese can....kisses and licks!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree Libby - sometimes it is best just to read those reports and then move on .. and just trust in the Lord .
I am sure you have the best of medical care .
Having surgery is a scary thing - so try and focus on the positives for now . I know it 
is hard .
You are in or thoughts and prayers .
Let you little furbabies be a comfort to you right now and bring smiles to your faces .
If you need another helper - I am in the bay area and I am happy to help you as well .
Take care of yourself as well during this time of uncertaintity and extreme stress as we women have a tendency to forget about ourselves. 
Take care


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Libby and Kie it must be so scary for both of you, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Libby I am in the medical field (diagnostic imaging) If I can help you interpret anything please email me privately

[email protected]


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I just returned from vacation and wanted to let you know my prayers are with you and your husband. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Libby, my thoughts, prayers and well wishes are with you and your husband.

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby please know that we will be thinking of you & Kie and sending over lots of good thoughts and prayers for tomorrow.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Libby, 
We are sending lots of positive vibes your way and wish the best for your husband, for you, and for the rest of your family.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We too are thinking of you and sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Libby,
Sending prayers and thoughts to you and your husband.
Hope that all goes well with the surgery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Libby and Kie :grouphug:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We are sending thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Prayers & good thoughts are being sent your way for a quick, easy, and successful surgery tomorrow! We are thinking about you!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm glad you checked in and posted, Libby. I can't imagine how frightening this must be for you. I agree with what some others have said...try not to focus too much on the scary parts, remember the power of prayer and love of friends. Imagine that that power of love and prayer is forming a fortress around you and Kie that will protect you and allow Kie to heal. My family will be holding you up in prayer, along with all the other wonderful forum folks. That's a lot of prayer! :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Libby & Kie - you are both in my prayers.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe in the power of prayer. Keep the faith and know that prayers are being said in Georgia for you and your husband, your family, and the doctors caring for your husband. Remember you have a lot of people praying and thinking of you on this forum.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hugs Libby & Kie - we're praying very hard for you and your family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby and Kie- We're all praying and sending healing wishes to you for tomorrow's surgery. Consider yourselves surrounded by our love.:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending out prayers from MA.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

LOTS of healing thoughts and prayers going out to you and Kie for a smooth and easy surgery tomorrow.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry and will keep them both in my prayers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts are being sent from Iowa Libby. I hope you can go into this with Kie feeling strong and have the knowledge that God is looking out for you both. He will be with you and Kie always.....:angel:
:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby~ I will be praying for strength, courage and peace for you and Kie; exceptional skill, knowledge and wisdom for the doctor(s); and a wonderfully successful surgery with the best outcome possible.

Big hugs for you, my friend :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Kie and Libby:grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby and Kai, you will be in my thoughts and prayers today as will the surgeons.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Libby and Kie ~ You're in my thoughts today. :hug:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thinking of you Libby and Kie :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Lord - Please guide the hand of the doctors today through surgery that they might give Kie the best possible outcome. Calm their worried hearts.

We are thinking of you Kie and Libby!! :kiss:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What a horribly stressful and long day this will be for the family. My best friend works at the hospital and says his surgeons (2) as the surgery could take up to 10 hours, are amazing. This has helped Libby and her family a little but still can not even begin to calm the fears. I know everyone is praying.....Thank you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine thank you for keeping us informed. Libby & Kie we continue to send those vibes over for a great outcome, you are in our prayers.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Prayers continue for a great outcome!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

First text update.....

Still in surgery...
however no real news


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update, such as it is, Catherine. Still holding Kie up in prayer and his doctors too. May their hands be guided and they be blessed with skill and wisdom. Please show Kie favor. :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Catherine.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sending healing prayers...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We are thinking of you Libby and Kie. :grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I know that Libby truly appreciates all of you who have kept her and Kie in your thoughts and prayers. This is an incredibly difficult operation, and she has been through some unbelieveable stress. Fortunately, Kie's brother and some of her family are with her during the long surgery. Thank you all on this wonderful Forum for supporting her during this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I just now read through this post....not sure how I missed it before. I am keeping Libby & Kie in my thoughts and prayers and I hope that the surgery has gone well and is a complete success. Sending a :grouphug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Libby and Kie~~
Thinking of you all the way from Richmond....
hoping his surgery is successful!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Praying for a good result and fast recovery! Hugs!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, Wishing you and Kie years of health and happiness together. I hope the surgery is a success.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Forum Friends--I just returned from the hospital visiting Libby and she has given me permission to post the news. Kie had a very large tumor removed from his cervical spine area today in a surgery lasting about 5 hours. At this time there is a 85% chance that the tumor is benign (the full biopsy will take a few more days.) They removed the tumor and as of this evening, Kie was able to move all 4 extremities (a very good sign.) He was breathing on his own, arousable when family was at the bedside, and in good spirits.

I believe that God answered a collective prayer. I gave Libby a hug from all of you who were praying and thinking of her. 

Kie is in ICU and well cared for. I encouraged Libby to go home to sleep tonight. I told her that her turn to play nurse would come soon enough and it was important for her to take care of herself now. 

I will keep you posted if I hear more.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:*Kie, Libby and Cheryl:grouphug:*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love seeing the power of prayers work!! I'm so happy to hear this good news and will continue to pray for healing and a quick recovery!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Cheryl- Thanks so much for posting this! I had just PM'd you to see if you had heard anything. Let's just keep all our collective prayers going to get Kie and Libby through this with a great recovery for Kie. What wonderful news that he's moving all his limbs. What a relief! And if the tumor is benign like the doctors think, that would be just the greatest. We're thinking of you Kie and Libby!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh thank the Lord Kie is doing well. I'm so happy to read this encouraging news. Thank you for the update Catherine. Please tell Libby we are all thinking of her and Kie and praying for them. Hugs:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so pleased to read things went well. I will continue to pray for things to _keep_ going well. Catherine and Cheryl thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What wonderful news! I'm praying for benign and an easy recovery!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheryl, thank you for keeping us posted. Please let Libby and Kie know that we will continue to keep them in our prayers and hope that everything continues to go in the right direction for his recovery:hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh this brings tears to my eyes - thank goodness the prognosis looks so favorable right now. Cheryl, thank you so much for posting. Please let her know we're continuing to pray for good news and a speedy recovery. My what a nightmare for them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what wonderful news. We are sending healing thoughts for as speedy recovery as possible.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Praise God! That's encouraging news. I'll keep praying as I know Kie still has a ways to go, but I'm so glad to hear this news. I hope Libby can breathe a little easier tonight and get some sleep. We'll keep praying for them. Healing thoughts and sweet peace being sent their way tonight. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I am totally touched by all of your prayers and super support from you all!!! I know this is what made Kie's surgery such a success. These messages from you all bring me to tears and how close I could have been to losing my sweetheart. 

Kie had two fantastic Neurosurgeons that did what they do best as they performed such delicate surgery to remove his huge tumor and preserved both legs and arms. He can now continue to be a wonderful Husband, Father, Son, & Uncle.

It was such an emotional day with me crying one minute as the nurse told us they had cut into the cord and again when I thought the tumor was cancer at a miscommunication. We still may be faced with this, but Kie can move and he's not paralyzed, or has a breathing tube. I am so thankful that I have Kie responding so well and I want to thank you all as I couldn't keep my sanity without you all. 

Cheryl is my "Angel Nurse". I love you Cheryl, Catherine, & Jeanne for so much continued support. Cheryl, thank you so much for coming to see me and comforting me. Cherly is such a wonderful nurse and has a heart of gold. 

Well it's 2:00 am and I'm home and off to bed ~ I want to get back to the hospital early to talk to Kie's nurse as we had a scare about 11:00 p.m., as he got a horrible muscle spasm in the surgical site as was crying so in pain. It came on just like that ~ but after his nurse gave him Morfein and a Valume he went to sleep. 

I love you guys!

Libby


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear this good news!!! Libby and Kie you will continue to be in my thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post Libby. Continued prayers for Kie and his successful surgery recovery. I hope Kie continues healing and that they can keep him comfortable.:hug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is really good news. I wish him a quick and comfortable recovery.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:grouphug: Hugs to your family and hopes for a quick recovery. Thanks for the update. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, my continued prayers and good wishes to you and Kai as he begins the recovery portion of his ordeal. I hope that with each day his pain lessens. I pray that he has a smooth recovery and good news from the biopsy!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank goodness for great news!!! Thank you for the updates and continued prayers to you both


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
What great news and we will continue to pray that from now on everything remains positive. Tell Kie how much we are all pulling for him and I look forward to seeing him at the dog shows again. Don't get yourself run down because you have to be rested to take care of him while he is recouperating. We will be at the dog show in Grass Valley this weekend, leaving today and will be looking forward to coming home to more great news.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby, what great news!!! I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts. I have no doubt that this forum does have some power when it comes to positive energy... but I think Kie had his own wonderful reasons to pull through so wonderfully-- 

And Cheryl you are an angel!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> :grouphug: Hugs to your family and hopes for a quick recovery. Thanks for the update. :hug:


Ditto.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to share your news .. so pleased to hear the good news . What a relief - just a few more anxious days until you have the biopsy results ..
The good news is that surgery is over and you see all the positive and encouraging signs of the skill of the surgeons .. Once again I say focus on the positive .. There will still be some post operative discomfort .. 
Be sure to take the time to eat well and get some rest .
Soon Kie will be home with you and your family in a warm and loving enviornment with your family and your doggies .


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby how's Kie today? 
We keep sending positive thoughts and healing vibes your way.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm so glad for the update. You and Kie have been on my mind steadily for the last few days. I'm so glad there is good news! I hope Kie does not experience more severe pain and continues to heal quickly. Still thinking of you both and praying too.
:grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby, that is great news. I'm so glad that the surgery was successful. I will keep sending my positive thoughts your husbands way wishing him a quick recovery. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

A quick update on Kie......I just got back from visiting this morning with Libby in ICU. Considering the seriousness of the operation, he's doing very well. Libby said he has some weakness in his left hand and arm, and a little in his left leg, but the tumor was very large and on the left side. He will need alot of rehab, but she's thrilled that he can move all of his extremeties. He's very groggy from pain meds and sleeps alot, but he's doing well. The rehab therapist has already visited him, but Kie's not ready yet to tackle that as he still has alot of pain and swelling in his neck. I gave Libby all your love, and she thanks everyone for all your healing thoughts and prayers. I told her we'll all keep it up, as Kie has a long recovery ahead of him. But considering what could have been, its certainly a miracle. Thank you everyone! This Forum rocks! eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jean, thanks for the wonderful update and good news. It's good that he's groggy from the meds as I'm sure it's quite painful. You and Cheryl and Catherine are angels.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

More healing thoughts and prayers going out to Kie. I hope his recovery is faster than expected!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

WOWIE ZOWIE!!!!

Things just keep getting better.....like I said before this job thing sucks....wish I could phsically be there for Libby! But she knows I (and all of us) are there with her....

Thx Jeanne... The updates are fabulous....

And Libby, I know you will check in late tonight! hugs!!!!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jean, thanks for the update. I have been thinking about you and your visit all day.

Libby, I am glad things are going as good as can be expected. Hugs to you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Get well soon Kie. Libby a big hug to you! 
Cheryl and Jeanne thank you for the updates! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. Prayers and good wishes will continue to come from my little corner of the world as long as needed. I can't imagine physical therapy will be much fun but it will do wonders for Kie. 

He has to get well soon. There will be playdates to attend!!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank Goodness!!! May everything continue on a positive path. Libby & Kie will remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What wonderful news.... continuing prayers of healing and comfort!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

We are saying special prayers for you.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of you .... and checking for updates....and saying a prayer!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Jeanne. It's so good to read that Kai is able to move and is resting. I'll keep praying! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just checking back...glad things are going smooth. If they can keep him comfortable that's the main thing. :hug:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Just checking in to say we are still thinking of you Libby!

Hugs!!!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

sending you prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in. I hope Kie is a bit more awake today and a little less pain. HUGS.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Just getting caught up on this thread . . . glad to hear that things are going well . . . My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thinking of you...good vibes and healing~~~.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Wonderful news and continued thought and prayer for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I spoke to Libby a couple hours ago and I am sad to report that her husband had a set back last night and needed a second operation. He is back in ICU. I am on my way to the hospital and will post more after I return. I know that Libby and her husband could really use your prayers again


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh Cheryl thank you so much for the update, not what I was hoping to read. Our prayers are heading her way.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry that Kie needs another surgery. We are thinking of you and send prayers your way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Our prayers are with you guys again!! I hope this is just a minor setback.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my prayers are with you Libby and Kie!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am really sorry to read the latest news, but I sure am glad that you ladies have been able to be up close and supportive with Libby & Kie right now.

Libby, you've been in my thoughts so much lately. I'm am hopeful that this is just a speedbump in the road to a solid recovery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I am really sorry to read the latest news, but I sure am glad that you ladies have been able to be up close and supportive with Libby & Kie right now.
> 
> Libby, you've been in my thoughts so much lately. I'm am hopeful that this is just a speedbump in the road to a solid recovery.


:grouphug::grouphugitto!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So sorry to read Kie is needing another surgery. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Kie.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Libby, I am so sorry. We were all happy to hear the great news at National that things were on the up and I hope to hear some good news soon. My thoughts are with the two of you.

Amanda


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear Kie has to endure yet another surgery. Our prayers are with him. I pray God is comforting them, and can help turn this around.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl, thank you for letting us know. Libby and Kai have been in my thoughts a lot lately. I'm sorry to hear that Kie needed a second surgery. I hope that the second surgery is the last. My thoughts and prayers are with you both Libby.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Libby,

Our thoughts are with you and Kie at this difficult time. Wishing him a speedy recovery.

:hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just returned from the hospital after seeing Kie and Libby. 

First I must say that Libby should be commended for fighting for her hubbies rights. Kie was in the rehab hospital yesterday. He had been transferred against Libby's will. She was concerned about his increasing pain and neck swelling. After lunch yesterday, Kie went rapidly downhill. The pain increased even more, he was unable to swallow, and he has having periods of sleep apnea. The nurses were concerned, but could not convince the doctors. Libby finally said "either you call 911 or I will." The nurse called 911, the paramedics came and took him next door to the emergency room. The ER acted quickly, determined that Kie needed an MRI, but there was nobody on call to do it at this hospital. So he was transferred about 15 miles away by ambulance to have an MRI. At that point they found a hematoma (large pool of blood) that needed to be surgically removed.

He was rushed into emergency surgery, had the hematoma drained, the incisions strengthened, etc. Now, Kie is unable to move his right leg. He has minimal sensation. the hope is with steroids, the spinal swelling will decrease and the movement will return. 

You guys are awesome with your prayers and this is a family that can really use them.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Sending to you my prayers and love Libby and Kie:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this latest news Cheryl made me tear up for these dear friends I have never met... My thoughts and prayers are be sent 10 fold for Libby and Kie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, this is so frightening. Thank goodness Libby had the cojones that she needed to save her husband's life. Give them a hug for us and let her know the prayers are continuing for a complete recovery.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Libby and Kie I'm so sorry to hear about this setback. Sending more healing thoughts and get well wishes your way. :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very scary. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read the updates,but very proud of Libby for taking a stand and insisting on more help. My thoughts and prayers are with Kie and Libby.:angel:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hugs and Get Well wishes for Kie. Strength for Libby. You're definatley in my prayers.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm still praying!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you for the update Cheryl. We'll keep praying.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Prayers are sent your way Libby. Hang in there, I know this is a stressful time, but know you are never alone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a strong wonderful lady you are Libby. Knowing that you are there for him with love, caring, and a watchful eye Kai shouls be able to rest and we all pray heal quickly!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear about his setback. I hope today brings a brighter day for both of you.l


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't you wonder what happens to people who don't have someone to fight for them in a hospital? Way to go Libby and I pray you continue to have the strength neccessary to continue your fight for your husband.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm so sad to read this. I'm praying with renewed fervor for Kie and Libby too. I know an angel must have been whispering in Libby's ear so she would see the signs and have the strength to fight for what Kie needed. Not everyone would be able to do that. Libby you are so strong. I'm praying for you both.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I was hoping to hear how Kie was doing. Hoping for some positive news and that our prayers are working for his recovery and that there is some movement by tonight. Libby we all care and are thinking of you and your family, only positive thoughts.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Heard from Libby....

Everyone please say another great prayer...if you dont pray say a great wish...

Tuff times, and he needs help getting back the "will to fight"!

If you read this Libby you are an amazing wife and mother!!

HUGS....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:*Hugs Kie and Libby!! *:hug: sending love and prayers!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

We will keep our prayer forum going.......

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Prayers ascending your way Libby. Stay strong - this is the darkest time but it does get better.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Libby - hoping this thread has a happy ending..............

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Libby~ Please hang in there and continue to be such a great strength for Kie~
I will be thinking of you!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

PRaying! Hugs to you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Prayers, wishes, good thoughts, hugs kisses and puppy licks are all being sent your way Libby!! I am sure that Kai knows that you are there and I hope he can feel all of our prayers being sent his way!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby not only are my prayers with you right now but my heart is as well. Stay strong and know that we are all here thinking and praying for you and Kie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, sending tons of prayers and hugs to you. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, the comment about needing the will to fight is probably the scariest thing I've read so far.

Libby, I'm praying and willing Kie some strength.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending prayers for healing and strength. The will to live is a powerful thing....I'm praying Kie will feel all of the powerful prayers being sent your way. Libby:hug::Kie:angel:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope things are looking better this morning and every new day coming!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Stay strong Kie and Libby! You have so much to get well for Kie!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

To all of my angels :angel:: 

Thank you for all of your prayers and good thoughts to my family! I know the power of prayer from you all has made Kie better. 

Yesterday was another long day for me and my family. Kie's doctor returned from his short vacation over the long weekend to learn of Kie's second surgery Monday morning. His doctor was very upset and has launched an investigation with the handling of the rehab hospital and the required trip to get his MRI at a different hospital 14 miles away. Sunday was a total nightmare, but thank God I was there and knew something was terribly wrong with Kie and called 911. 

Yesterday afternoon Kie's spinal cord fluid was leaking and his nurses didn't even see it - I found it when they were turning him on his side. I feel I can't leave him as they don't look for all the signs of a problem. The doctor had to put more stitches in the area to tighten it and stop the leak. Late last night his temperature rose but not enough to panic - yet. He is in a very guarded stage right now and not allowed to sit up too high or out of bed. After the second surgery all of his limbs are much weaker. His right leg was barely moving Monday evening, but yesterday afternoon it has started moving more, so this is a big improvement! Kie is very bitter about this second surgery and cried when his doctor came into see him yesterday morning. Monday night he talked to our children about their lives and acted almost like he wouldn't be here with us for very long. His mind is not in a good stage right now as he was told last night that one of our top contractors for our business is moving to San Diego this Saturday to work with one of Kie's old vendors. Kie feels betrayed, as just a week ago this guy assured Kie he'd be here for us while Kie recuperates. We also just gave this guy all of our company files on our company laptop with a provided thumbdrive. This is very disturbing to all of us! So, after all of this I need to get some intervention today to help Kie through his mental state and I need to start planning on a temporary solution to keep the home front going and keeping our kids in school. Our oldest son is taking 4 senior in college classes and maintaining our business at the same time. Our children are having to grow up "like overnight"! 

I need to get going into the hospital for the day. I wanted to let you all know how overwhelmed I am with your prayers and inspiring thoughts and what wonderful and loving people you are all on this Forum! Thank you so much from me and my family.

Love, Libby


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby, I hope that Kie feels much better soon! Thank you for the update! I will be sending positive thoughts your way and I hope your work issues will work out as well. What bad timing! I will be thinking of your family every day! :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for updating everyone, Libby. I think Libby is just amazing. We talked by phone this morning, and she has been in the midst of a nightmare, yet is trying to stay strong for Kie. She feels she cannot leave Kie alone, as she literally saved his life by calling 911 when no one else would do it. He was taken by the paramedics "code blue". Kie's original surgery was so dangerous, and then he had to go back in for another operation. This has been a huge setback for both of them. Kie has to fight not only physically, but also emotionally. And you can imagine the stress on Libby. Please continue to keep them in your prayers and thoughts during this difficult time. Hugs to you Kie and Libby. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby, what a strong woman you are!! Tell Kai that we are all praying for him and for you!! Is it possible for you to hire an attorney to deal with the business issue so you can concentrate on Kai? I wished I lived closer and could help you in some way!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm so glad there is an update, so now we can focus our prayers more specifically. Libby, we are praying for you and Kie and your children. I am amazed at your strength, it's eye opening when we are faced with a situation how you find strength you didn't know you had. (your children too) I agree with Laurie, it would be good if you could hire someone to help with the business issue so you can focus your energy on Kie. I'm praying you will have that kind of help. Now is the time to give your support system, friends and family, the blessing of allowing them to help you. Sending you love, healing thoughts, and most importantly prayer. :grouphug:


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Oh, you have my thoughts and prayers! 

Marie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Libby, thanks so much for updating us. I'm just sick in heart about your business situation. Unfortunately you may need to get an attorney involved if he doesn't give you back your trade contacts. Those are proprietary and need to be returned ASAP. Since he's stated his intention to work with a competitor, he's violated any "agreement" verbal or written that you had. I know you can't deal with anything more right now, but please, please, please protect your business before it's too late. Hopefully someone else here has more knowledge or you've already got a business attorney. Good luck sweetie and lots of hugs for you. We're praying daily that Kie gets his spirits back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby, thanks for taking the time with everything else going on to update us. This will get better... I had a 5 year old niece say once when my family was going through a tough time.."this won't suck soon!" and now when ever things are down we just picture her little face and say it and laugh. I want to give you that saying to help you through this time. And I continue to send prayers out your way for Kie and you and your whole family.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Libby, I know you are feeling -- when it rains, it pours -- and I do know that is a terrible feeling to deal with. I found out after going through a tough time that it is okay to ask for help. In fact, it's a good thing, because it makes people feel needed and they want to help...just need you to tell them what to do. Please just give the people that love you a chance to help...little things can help you both. I'm praying that things will improve each day for your family.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby,

Thanks so much for the update. You are one amazing, strong woman and Kie is very lucky to have you as his main guardian angel. I am so sorry that on top of everything you have problems with your business. 

We are sending positive, healing thoughts, preyers and all around best wishes to you and yours. :grouphug:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Libby,
My thoughts are with you and your family. I too hope with each day things start looking better for Kie and your business. :hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dear Libby~~I have checked into the Forum today after a long hiatus, and just learned of your serious situation with Kie's health, and your altogether overflowing plate, with family and business issues to boot. Please know how much I admire your strength and courage, devotion and clearheadedness, and am praying for Kie's complete recovery and a return to normalcy for you all. You are a fabulous advocate for Kie and your children are rising to the occasion beautifully.
And also, please know that I'm sending you all my warmest hugs and strongest prayers . 
all the very best, xo amy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't say it any better than Amy just has. I feel the same way, Libby. What a roller coaster ride of emotions, pain, fears and doubts. Know you are all in our thoughts and prayers.

((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Libby, I really pray things begin looking up for Kie, for you, your family and the business. You have all been through so much. You are one amazing lady. Are there people helping you out - ie meals, cleaning, etc? It just tears you apart when you see them beginning to believe their life could be short. When you are ill for a long period of time you get so depressed. Make him laugh, watch comedy movies, call his friends and ask them to visit if they haven't or maybe a phone call, if they are avoiding him because it is awkward. Tell them that he is very depressed and he needs a pick-me-up. But you hate to see a 'tough' man cry. I'm sure this is something you have done already. I won't go into details, but my husband was in the hospital for a month (partially a dr. mess up there as well) and got very depressed and cried. That tore me apart. My husband would have KILLED me if he knew I made those phone calls, so I stressed to them - not to tell him I did when I called. You are one amazing lady - taking care of him so well. So, I'm not sure why I'm rambling. My heart just feels for you. Please know, you are all in my constant prayers.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Just checking in. Libby I hope things are getting a little better each day! :grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I just want you to know I'm thinking of you and your family right now. I'm praying for improvement each day. I remember how it broke my heart when my DH started giving me instructions before he went into surgery for a triple by-pass. I knew he was afraid and I told him I didn't want to hear it because this was just a trial we would get through and it would prove how strong we were and we would come through it being stronger and better people. I pray you both will stay strong and see and feel all the people that care and are praying for you. I believe so strongly in the power of prayer...and you have mine.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We're thinking of you and sending more positive thoughts.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Libby 
Hopefully things are beginning to improve . I totally understand your reluctance to leave Kie and thank goodness you were there when this complication occurred and you had the ability to assess the problem and react so quickly .
I understand the stress you are going through as I had similar circumstances when my mother broke her hip and my husband was ill . The one time I turned my mother's care over to my brother is when we had major complications and setbacks .. Some people do not know what to do .
I am so sorry that someone who you husband trusted has taken advantage of you at this time and compromised your business .. I agree it might be beneficial to consult and employ a lawyer who can assist and advise you ..
You main focus should be Kie - trying to focus on the positives and how even though he is weak and exhausted the body has amazing recuperative powers and he does have the abllity to heal in time .. 
Hard as it is staying positive is important .
Stay strong .. You are in my thoughts and prayers ..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:We love you Libby and Kie!:grouphug:
Just checking in. Hope Kie is doing better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ditto. hoping to read a good report.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hoping things are better Libby - check in when you can and know we are all praying for a fast recovery and quick resolution.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was also just checking back for updates. Still sending prayers for Kie and your family:angel:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Still holding you and Kie up in prayer, Libby. :grouphug: We're thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just checking in to see how Kai is doing.
I wonder, if the Drs agree that he is so down, wouls they allow you to make arrangements to bring Kohona for a visit. I bet that would cheer him up! I know lots of hospitals are allowing this, I think you just have to ask.
Prayers are continuing!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You're still in my thoughts and I'm just looking for good news.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Checking back to see how things are going, still in our prayers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm checking in as well. I hope that no news is good news. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking for an update. I hope no news is good news, too.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

just checking in. I hope things are going better. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:grouphug: :angel:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

A quick update before heading over to the hospital. Kie had some major swelling in his left hand yesterday and numb arm making him a bit grumpy. I was alarmed and the nurses called his doctor. We kept an eye on it all day and after his bladder was cleared his swelling started to go down. It is truely amazing how the human body works. I left the hospital last night at midnight and he was sleeping sound like a baby. 

Kie is still in ICU but we are hoping for some stability and moving to the regular floor. The doctors don't want to rush anything this time around. He has only sat up on the side of his bed - no trying to stand or walk. His right leg is not working yet, but it is moving. His spirits were better yesterday, but we are still waiting on a vital part of all of this - the biopsy report. The pathology report came back and they couldn't rule out that there were not any cancer cells so it has been sent off to Stanford. We will hope he does not have to have chemotherapy too. 

I have been having some numb lips, face and right arm myself and decided to go to my PC doctor yesterday just to make sure I am okay. My doctor said my BP is fine and he knows it's just stress and to be expected. I need to make sure I take care of myself too so I can be ready for anything with Kie. 

You all are truely amazing and Kie and I are so blessed to have you all sending us prayers and good healing thoughts ~ they are working and keeping him going. I am not feeling alone knowing you all are behind us and praying. We have a different aspect on life now and I sure don't take anything for granted anymore. Thank you so much! 

Love you all,

Libby & Kie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness Libby what exciting news. While I'd love for there to be no cancer cells, they can do amazing things with chemotherapy. My sister is a 17-year cancer survivor so know that they can and do win.

I'm so glad you are smart enough to take care of yourself. Please call any of us for anything. You've got my email and I've sent you a separate note should you need to contact me off the forum.

Hugs and love to you and yours.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to update us, Libby. I'm so glad to hear you took time out to make sure you're ok and healthy. You're doing all the right things. It's encouraging that Kie's leg is moving, even if it's not quite working yet. We'll be praying for good results on the biopsy report. It must be so hard to wait and wonder. Sending love and prayers your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the update Libby. If Kie is sitting on the edge of the bed,that sounds like very promising news!:clap2:

I know it's early yet in his healing process,but little things like that seem to be milestones.

We are continuing our prayers here for you both. I hope you also start to feel less stress and take good care of yourself.:hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Libby thanks for taking the time to keep us updated during this time. I think of you and Kie often, we continue to send prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking of you Both. I am glad yesterday was better.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, thanks for taking the time update us. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and Kie. Take care. Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, that was such good advice and you're very sweet to share some of your own story. I thought it very moving. ((hugs))

Libby, we will continue to wish you all the best and hope for a great outcome. Hang in there!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Praying your days are getting better and better


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Just checking in, I hope the weekend brought improvement for Kie.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Praying for strength and support for you as you continue to be such a wonderful blessing to your husband. Praying for specific help with your business. Praying for comfort and support for your children. And praying for excellent medical care and healing for your husband. :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby, I just read your update fom the 6th, that is such encouraging news! i hope today brings even more!!! We continueto pray for you guys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in with you Libby and Kie!!! Hugs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope everything continues to improve for Kie and your family.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well it is baby steps and that is how it goes for a little well post operatively especially since you had a wee set back .. The good news is that he is progressing and getting much needed rest so he can heal .
The fact he is still in ICU is also in your favor as he is getting the best of nursing care and the nurse patient ratio is better ,,
Now it is up to you to take care of yourself and take some time to rest . he needs you for the long haul . Whatever works for you to relieve stress - do it - have a massage meditate watch a funny movie or take a hot shower .. 
Thank you for the update -


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Update on Kie's:

Yesterday Kie graduated to the regular floor! It was culture shock as he did not have the one on one care as we both got, but it was much quieter and cell phones allowed. But, it was too much the opposite and when he woke up yesterday at 5:00 am. he couldn't move his legs - so he called me to come over and check him out after a nurse dismissed him and said she couldn't do anything for him and walked out of the room! Once I rushed over and cleaned him up and checked him all out we reported this to his doctor - long story short, we think she was fired. 

Today Kie is being moved by ambulance about 30 miles South to Santa Clara Medical Center as he's been accepted into the Spinal Cord Injury Rehab Center. It is dedicated only to spinal cord patience to get all the rehabilitation they need. After Kie's first surgery he did not qualify to go there as he was too good, but now after the second surgery and he cannot walk yet he has been accepted into their program. He will get a whole team dedicated to his recovery and they will train our family on how to care for him if he needs it after coming home. I guess his attitude is right, as well as his movement, to be a successful candidate. I was interviewed, as well as his doctors and nurses before they accepted him. This center has a high reputation and well known throughout the country. 

I'll let you all know tomorrow what the team all report back to us and let us know how long they think he will be there. I am probably going to stay over the first night and then will drive back and forth from then on. 

Wish us Good LUCK! 

Love, Libby & Kie


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Best of luck at the new place. And continued prayers coming your way. And do take care of yourself :hug:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It really seems like it shouldn't be so hard to get good care in a hospital!! How frustrating! 
It does sound like this move is a good thing. 
We will keep praying for both of you and for the doctors and other health care people involved in Kie's care. 
Hugs!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm happy to hear about this next step. I'm sure he will have some hard days with rehab, but I will pray that all goes well and he will be home with you soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the update Libby. This sounds like the best place for Kie right now... and the place that is going to get him home to you fastest but only when he is ready. Hugs and support from Missy and the boys


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, I hope that this program is exactly the kind of specialized committed care that Kie needs. I hope he makes great strides there.
What a horrible experience with that nurse. It's inexcusable. I hope she was fired! If she couldn't help Kie it's her job to find someone who could!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad to hear he's going to rehab -- he should get expert care there.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Libby, I hope this new rehab center proves to be exactly what Kie needs. It sounds hopefull that he will get the proper care he needs and you can rest easier knowing he is being taken care of correctly.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Paige said:


> Libby, I hope this new rehab center proves to be exactly what Kie needs. It sounds hopefull that he will get the proper care he needs and you can rest easier knowing he is being taken care of correctly.


My thoughts exactly-- 
I'm praying for his strength and endurance while at the rehab center.:angel:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Good news that he is being transferred to a care centre which specializes in his current disability .. They understand the physical and physcological challenges that lie ahead and are trained to be positive and supportive ..
I am so sorry to hear of your unpleasant episode with the nurse .. it is not unheard of however in the days of managed care . Unfortunately the nurses are stressed to the max ,overworked , understaffed , underpaid the ratio of patients to nurses are too high and lets face some of them are just in the wrong jobs .
I am not too sure about her losing her job - she was probably put on administrative leave or transferred .
I hear stories about how hard it is to get into nursing school and I wonder why the criteria is so strict as a lot of them seem to do OK with the book larning but their patient relation skills are pathethtic .
When my husband was in the hospital i was afraid to leave him alone immediately post op . One day I walked in and the I/V was running dry and he was in a state of near panic as no one had attended to any of his basic needs in hours ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the updated Libby.
It's great to hear that Kie has moved on to the next step and we are thinking of you and sending healing vibes. :hug:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
I check in every day to at least see if there are any updates. I am very happy that Kie is being moved to the best place for him. It will be great after the first 24 hours and they have a chance to evaluate him and at least give you a game plan for his recovery. Have you heard back from the biopsy and do you know when they will be doing a follow up MRI or CT scan to make sure they have removed everything they should have? Sorry to many questions. We keep working with prayers for his continued improvement and recovery back to his old self. Thank you for taking them time out for all of us with your busy schedule and trying to also take care of yourself. I think you need to find a massage school down there and get some down time for you. Take care and tell Kie how all his new family cares about him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep the good news coming!! Sounds like he is moving in the right direction. Libby, you are such a Hero!!
Prayers continue!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Libby, my prayers are with you and Kie!
Carole


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Our prayers are with you. The rehab center is a closer step to coming home, I really hope he continues to improve.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Kie and Libby:grouphug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

be strong, django and i are keeping you and your husband in our prayers


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Libby & Kie, oh my what a long journey you've had through this.  We're sending our prayers and :grouphug: to you both


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby, first of all I am glad that Kie is progressing. The Spinal Cord injur Center sounds awesome. It is one of 16 model spinal cord injury rehabs in the US. I have never known a spinal cord injury patient to go their but I saw incredible results that they performed on a young brain injury patient.

Second I am horrified with some of the nursing experiences you have had. In CA we have nurse ratios so there is not an overwork issue regarding *number* of patients.

And for those who describe the other stories of not receiving patient care, we have a standard in our hospital of "hourly rounding." I see every patient every hour and I tell them they will see me at the beginning of my shift. If I am too busy, I delegate it to another nurse. We do not wake patients up, but we do check on their pain, positioning, drains, IVs, do they need to use the restroom, etc. So just so you know there is a higher standard out there.

Libby, thank you so much for taking the time to check in with us on a regular basis. Perhaps I can visit you and Kie this weekend.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think you are very lucky to work in such a facility .. 
Unfortunately where we are I have not heard such positive words .. 
I think the maternity floor is fairly good but there was turnover there recently as well ..
They say they have ratios but I did not see it ..
I am not going to cast stones but there have been plans a foot to change providers .. We shall see ..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I think you are very lucky to work in such a facility ..
> Unfortunately where we are I have not heard such positive words ..
> I think the maternity floor is fairly good but there was turnover there recently as well ..
> They say they have ratios but I did not see it ..
> I am not going to cast stones but there have been plans a foot to change providers .. We shall see ..


As a health care professional, I would always opt for PPO (Inspite of the extra costs) because I believe in choice.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Today's update:

We found out yesterday his tumor was benign! It took such a long time to find out from Stanford we were thinking it was the worst. So now we can relax on that part. Kie will have another MRI done in a month - 6 weeks after the first surgery to make sure it was all removed. 

Santa Clara Medical Center is huge and goes for blocks and blocks. It is a teaching hospital so there are a lot of students running around. Kie has a new doctor and he really likes her. She brought out a model of the spine and showed us everything and explained it all. They have more testing to do today, but she is saying about 3 weeks stay. It is a culture shock for him coming from a small private hospital to such a big community but they really understand and know what they are doing. Unlike Eden the last two nights he was there he had such horrible care and we found out yesterday they didn't give him his steroid medicine for over a 18 hour period! The ICU was fantastic, but the regular floor was a bad experience, so Kie is happy to be out of there! 

Got to get over to San Jose - it's about an hour drive with traffic and about 45 miles away. 

Thank you so much for your continued support ~ You all are so wonderful!! 

Love, Libby & Kie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great News!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah!!!! So glad to hear the tumor was benign.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear the wonderful news that the tumor was benign (yea!) and that Kie has been moved to a facility with expertise in his condition and a team to help him in his recovery!

Libby, you've done a fantastic job being an advocate for Kie through his very tough surgeries and hospital stays. I hope that some of your worries have been eased and you can now focus on his return to health. 

Thinking of you and sending you and Kie more healing thoughts and get well wishes. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What wonderful news!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news!!! 

:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news Libby. :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so please to hear your wonderful news, Libby! Things are looking up!! All the best to you, Kie, and your family!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a relief!!!! Libby, I know you and Kie have a long, hard road ahead of you but that is one major burden lifted. I'm so happy for you all!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great news! Thank you for taking the time to update us.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Kie Walked Yesterday!!! *He walked in the gym between 2 parallel bars! His right leg is spastic and gets caught or flops over but he actually walked down holding onto the bars turned around and walked back! He was actually using nice large strides and not tiny baby steps. Over at Eden Hospital the physical therapist told me to push the back of his right knee to loosen his locked knee and it made a horrible crack - his new PT told me yesterday they never should've told me to do that as I may have hurt or pulled tendons in his knee. They are going to watch it and may have an MRI done on it. I feel so bad! I did what I was told and now may have really hurt his knee. I am so happy Kie is now with experts and know what they are doing! They really know what they are doing at the Spinal Cord Injury Center and am very happy he was accepted into their program. His doctor is saying he'll be there for 3 weeks but everyone is so amazed at how well he's doing already. It is because he has all the encouragement and prayers from you all and a supportive family. I hope to tell you all tomorrow more exciting news!

Love you all,

Libby & Kie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, that's fabulous news. I bet you were crying tears of joy! I'm so happy for Kie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Libby, that is such happy news!!! I'm very glad to hear your hubby is at the right place for getting the best care possible. :whoo: Hang in there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:WAY TO GO KIE!!!:whoo::whoo:

Libby. my heart swelled when I read your post. What wonderful news!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is so wonderful to hear. Thanks for the updates, hope he continues to improve over the weekend.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby, I am glad that Kie is making great progress. The power of prayer is amazing, but so is his will and determination, and the incredible support given through out this ordeal by you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby!!!! GFETE! grinning from ear to ear...this really put a smile on my face-so I can only imagine how you feel. Great news!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how FABULOUS!!!!!!
I'm so delighted to hear all the improvements Kie is making! The good news about it being benign and now him talking his first steps......I'm so happy for you both. :hug: You must be so thrilled and proud of him and his remarkable recovery. Prayers are being sent for his continued success and strides till he comes home.:angel:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Isn't this the greatest news we've all been praying for? :biggrin1::clap2: Kie is exactly where he should be. I'm certain the spinal center will really help him in his rehabilitation. Kie and Libby, we're all pulling for you and are thrilled at Kie's progress! :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhhh, happy tears for you and your husband. I will continue to pray and hopefully with all the prayers from this forum Kie will be home soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Libby & Kie :whoo: Wonderful Wonderful news, I am so happy to hear how well everything is going.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

What great news! Here's to continued speedy recovery.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
What wonderful news and now it will all be up hill and you will get all the right information from now on. It is funny how things work out for the best, even when we don't know it until later. I am so happy about the news from the tumor being benign. What a wonderful day and I know you will be able to get more sleep just knowing he is in such wonderful hands.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Those prayers are working!! eace:
Love to you all....

Hugs...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Yay!!!!! I'm so happy to log in and read such encouraging news. I'll still keep you both in my prayers, I'm sure it's still quite struggle, but what a relief! A light at the end of the tunnel. :grouphug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Libby, what incredible news - I'm just so happy for you. I have to make a trip to the bay area next week, so if you need anything just e-mail me and I'll be there with bells and whistles on. Hugs to you and yours girl. And ditto what everyone else has written. Jumping for joy here!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
It has been a while since I checked in here to see how Kie is doing. How is he doing and how is his physical therapy going. By the way at the hospital I use to work at the P.T. stood for pain & torture, but boy was it worth it in the long run for families. I hope things are continuing to progress in the right direction and that he will be home soon and doing out patient therapy. How are you holding up and how are the dogs doing? I do hope everything is fine.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been wondering about Kie and Libby as well. Still sending good thoughts and prayers your way:angel:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope things are getting better everyday!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Update: I heard from Libby today. It sounds like Kie is doing better and better. They are giving him a 6 hour pass this weekend to go home. If all goes well, he may be released the middle of next week. If Libby checks in on the Forum, she can give you more details on his progress. Those prayers and well wishes are certainly working! :whoo::clap2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh thanks for the update Jeanne. That is great news... I will keep you both in my thoughts Libby and Kie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, I love Home passes! OK, Hav girls be ready to kiss him back to health!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Update: I heard from Libby today. It sounds like Kie is doing better and better. They are giving him a 6 hour pass this weekend to go home. If all goes well, he may be released the middle of next week. If Libby checks in on the Forum, she can give you more details on his progress. Those prayers and well wishes are certainly working! :whoo::clap2:


YEAH!!!! Keep up the good work Kie! We love you Libby and Kie:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, thank you for the update. That's wonderful news!! Getting to spend some time at home will do him a world of good, I'm sure.

We're still sending lots of prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW!! MORE WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! THIS MAN IS AMAZING!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What wonderful news! Being home will boost Kie's spirits for sure. Wish him continued speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi all, I heard from Libby too. That woman is absolutely amazing. I offered to take any of the pups when Kie comes home from the hospital so that he doesn't have to deal with their energy initially. If anyone else is more local, please feel free to coordinate with her forum angels. I haven't heard back if this would even be necessary, but thought I'd try to snag a puppy sitting assignment for Lauren and Maya who adore Libby's fur-girls.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great news Jeanne!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so happy. How great to get to sit in your favorite chair and eat good home cooked food....with your favorite cup or glass...the feel of your own bed. There's no place like home -- so this will be really nice. Hope you both are home soon for good.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news! So glad Kie is doing this well. :clap2:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

YAY!!!! Congratulations Kie and Libby!!! The home visit this weekend will do wonders for his spirit!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wonderfuls news! "benign", walking, physical therapy and now a weekend pass with home in full sight! Fabulous! I'm so happy for the both of you! Blessings!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous! Getting home is the best medicine.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful news. Libby & Kie enjoy your time home this weekend!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Fantastic news!! Have a wonderful home visit.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby stopped by our play date today to update us. First of all, she looked great. She has held up wonderfully through all this stress.

Secondly, Kie was at the mall with his rehab group while she was visiting us. Tomorrow he will come home for a visit. They get to work through the logistics of what it will be like when he comes home. She has learned to do much of his physical care. 

Please keep them in your prayers. Libby is soooo thankful for all the prayers already and believes that they have brought her and Kie many positive outcomes--such as a benign tumor.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh great news Cheryl. Thanks for sharing this. 

Libby, Kie, you are in my thoughts daily!!! I am so glad things are going so well.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What great news .. Isn't it amazing what happens once they are released from the hospital and put in a positive rehabilative setting ..
Those people are amazing and reaqlly know their stuff !!.. And the most amazing of all are you two .. So happy to hear the tumor was benign .. You cannot have better news that that ..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Hope your home visit went well and Kie gets to come home soon! :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news! Keep it coming!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope both of you enjoyed the home visit....and that soon it will be forever!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

A quick note to tell you all Sunday's visit went well ~ 8 hours flew by! It was so nice to have Kie home and the girls were so wonderful and cried and gave him tons of kisses!! 

It was super nice to see my four angels on Saturday at our playgroup ~ Cheryl, Jeanne, Catherine, & Debby you are the best! I love you! Thank you for all the support, prayers, and love you have given to me and Kie. I may take you up on some of your offers in the next couple of weeks as he gets home and we see how things fall into place.

I have been instructed to take a movie of our house for the hospital to take a look at for modifications ~ so off to take movies. Tomorrow is coming so quickly and I don't think I'm ready........ I'm hasseling with the insurance company to keep Kie as an out patient over in San Jose as they know what they are doing and I don't want to start over with someone new. The insurance company wants us to go to Alta Bates in Berkeley. 

Got to go take my video.......

Kisses & hugs to you all!

Love, Libby & Kie


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wonderful news about the tumor and Kie walking! Here's hoping for his continued healing and progress!

Holding you in my thoughts, Jean


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby, I am so happy that Kie was able to come home and spend time with you guys! Sounds like he is doing really well. I hope that you are able to get the insurance companies to cooperate in all that you need!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, it sounds like things are progressing well. I hope everything continues going well for all of you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear there is good news. Libby, you and Kie are in our thoughts and prayers. What wonderful help from the medical team caring for your husband, and from your friends here and at home. It's great that Kie will be home soon! :whoo:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

It is so good to hear that Kie is home. I'm sure he will recover much quicker with the comforts of his family.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Hope things are going well. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

me too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby, How is Kai coming along??


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
I know you are very busy but I was wondering if you could give us an update on how Kie is doing. I was hoping he was home and that he is continuing to improve. We are thinking of you and missing the updates. Hopefully you are now getting some rest and hopefully Kie is keeping himself busy with exercises and things to get himself back to a full recovery. We miss you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Still thinking about you both. HUGS


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Yes, Kie is home and doing well! I on the otherhand am trying to fight off getting sick and have had a bad sore throat since he's come home. It is a lot of work taking care of him and I sure give the Nurses a lot of credit for caring for their patients. Time really wizzes by for me these days!! I am trying to give him menus like he had in the hospital with a lot of different food to eat, but this afternoon I flunked ... he got a home Nurse today and I totally forgot to feed him his lunch . I have to use a cathetor on him four times a day but yesterday I was afraid he was getting a bladder infection - so today when the nurse came I showed her I was doing it and she said I was doing a fantastic job but his urine didn't look good and she took a sample as she also thinks he has a UTI. I sure am thankful for having the nurse come in to check up on how we are doing!! We should know by Wednesday if he has an infection when he goes into our primary care doctor for a checkup. 

Kie is trying to stay very active as his doctor from the Spinal Cord Injury program said we need to be careful as she did not put Kie on injections every day for 2 weeks to prevent bloodclots as his Neurosurgeon says Kie is a bleeder. He has a 10% chance of getting a bloodclot in his legs. This is a big question for the doctors on Wednesday! The nurse today said Kie is very high risk for falls and she is sending an OT over to access his mobility until we get him in as an outpatient in an approved hospital. The insurance company is deciding where he'll go but I've been told he most likely will not be going back to where he just got out of as they are not contracted with them for outpatient PT & OT. 

I think after this whole ordeal Kie and I could sure write a book on how to be an advocate for a loved one. One really needs to be on top of things and aware of everything at all times! 

Kie was depressed yesterday as our kids are not around to hang out with him as much as he was hoping for, and he also wanted them to help him with his walking and exercises. They have their school work and their own lives too, but he wants them here and is taking it hard. He is a bit over confident in moving around and I have found him in bad situations where he has tried to things on his own and it didn't work out well. Right now, it is almost like watching over a preschooler! He is really trying, but sometimes too much and he is going to end up falling if he isn't more careful. 

I really have my hands full right now! Thank you for all of your encouragement ~ it sure is a good shot in the arm for me now!

Love, Libby


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby, glad to hear that Kie is improving. I know it has been very hard on you, but you need to take care of yourself too. I hope your throat feels better. Hugs to you all


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news Libby. I can't even begin to imagine how hard this is on you. Hugs and take care of yourself.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby, I am sorry you are feeling poorly. You have been under so much stress. That is why I kept trying to tell you to rest while he was in the hospital, but unfortuneately he had giant needs for you there, also.

As I mentioned to you before, I am concerned about Kie falling too. Continue to remind him of the set back an injury from the fall would cause. Would he consider signing a contract with you? You could agree on the parameters.

Libby, I would be willing to work with Kie and his exercises. I am not a PT, but perhaps he would feel comfortable working with a health care professional when his kids are not available.

I am horrified that your insurance has not made outpatient care easier for you. (I was horrified that they did not make inpatient care reasonable either.)

Call anytime.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
Why are they not giving you an SCD unit to have on his legs to help keeps clots down. They massage the legs and are usually used after surgery to reduce the risk of blood clots. When you see your Dr. you might ask about it. I am glad that Kie is working hard at improving but you are right he needs to be cautious so he doesn't fall and make things worse. It is hard when you have always been active and all of a sudden you are restricted. Cheryl has made such a wonderful offer and even if you can rest when she is there it would help you to get better. Maybe others in your area could stay with Kie for an hour or so at a time and you could go get a massage or have your hair done or just go to the bedroom, put on relaxing music and get some rest. If you can't afford it right now I would be happy to send some money to go towards a massage or something nice just for you. You need to go back to cooking the way you were before, you are not a short order cook and Kie will not starve with simple foods for right now. Please take care of yourself and I wish I lived closer and could help more. Glad to hear there is progress and sorry to hear you are getting run down. Should you be taking extra vitamins and should Kie be taking things like glucosamine (?) or MSM? Thank you for updating all of us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Cheryl,Kie and Libby :grouphug: sending prayers-- wish I could do more:grouphug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Libby, I have no advice, and can only imagine how much stress you've been under. I just wanted you to know I've been checking in periodically and you and Kie are in my prayers. I'm happy to hear that there has been improvement, but it sounds like there are still hills to climb. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Elaine--great idea about the SCD-Sequential Compression Device. We often use them on surgical patients who are anot a candidate for blood thinners. The machine is rented and the actual appliance wrapped around the leg are disposable.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of you both. I know how worn out you can get caring for a husband. Several years ago my DH had surgery and I was so worn out from trying to do all I needed to do. You are right, it is like caring for a sick child. I tried to keep everything clean because he had lots of vistors...cook...doing things for him...and finally I threw in the towel. Heck with the house -- I did what I HAD to do and I climbed in the bed with him and napped several times a day. I think he and I both rested more and got stronger together. Please take care of yourself....he needs you.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Elaine and Cheryl,

Kie had the SCD machine and cufts on his legs at the first hospital and a day at the rehab down South. They sent him over for an ultrasound on his legs and decided to not use them anymore on him. One of Kie's roommates had the cufts on all the time when he was in bed and actually developed leg problems and at first they thought he had a blood clot in one leg as it swelled all up. I don't know why they are all concerned now after we have gone home and they didn't do the injections while he was there. I will be sure to get answers on Wednesday with our PCD. I put in a call to the Neurosurgeon on Friday morning and have heard nothing - so discouraging! I am measuring his thighs, knees, and calves on a daily basis at the same time. So far everything looks good on measurements. His feet swell up a lot but I just remind him he can't sit in his chair all day. Thank you for thinking of us ~ you both are so sweet and such good therapy for me!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby - so glad to hear that Kie is home but sad that you are still dealing with the "health care system":frusty: It amazes me that they have to take time to "decide" where to send him for PT - It is not like it is a surprise that he needs to go, I wonder why they did not work on making that decision while he was still in the hospital. 
I agree that a fall sure would set him back. I hope that he is being careful!
Now - you need to start taking care of yourself!! If you have a nurse coming in during the day, are you able to take a nap yourself??


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby,
Thank you for the update. I'm so glad that Kie is improving but I'm sorry to hear that it is taking a toll on you. I know you'll eventually get into a routine but I know it must be exhausting for you. I wish we lived nearby and could help you. You need some time for yourself. Do you have a Massage Envy near you? They are wonderful and not terribly expensive. Even having someone sit with Kie to chat or play cards or a board game with him while you soak in a warm bubble bath could be a tension reliever. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
We have all been good for over a week now. Did Kie have a good visit with the Dr.? Is there any really good news or at least news that things are moving forward and the Dr.'s are back to working with you. Has the Neurosurgeon gotten back to you? I am hoping your being busy is a good thing and maybe you two are enjoying some outings together. I won't be at Pleasanton but will be at Dixon and hopefully Kie will venture out one of those days and we can have a good visit. I know how tiring outings can be but small ones can also sometimes be beneficial. Hope to hear how things are going soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I was thinking about you and Kie today also. I am availabe much of this weekend to help!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone! 

Kie saw his main Neurosurgeon today and I think the doctor was surprised on how well he's doing!! Kie is getting around well in his wheelchair and becoming independent. I am still needing to catheter him but we are hopeful this is temporary and not for life. Tomorrow he has a 9:00 am appointment with a Physical Therapist and an Occupational Therapist for evaluations in Berkeley as an outpatient. He has had all home care and now has been directed to an outpatient program at the hospital there. Tomorrow will be a long day as it isn't the quickest for us to jump in the car and head out as we now need more prep time. We have a handicap sticker so that helps on parking when there are enough places to go around, which on the most part not enough. Now I see the other side of what disabled people have to go through everyday and it has been a real eye opener for us. We all take so much for granted! 

My job has been very good to me and even though I have another month to go on the Family Medical Leave I need to keep some open in case I need some time for the rest of the year for unseen circumstances. They have been kind enough to allow me to have a laptop issued to me with their database and will let me work from home part-time! This should start next week. I found out our medical insurance is really a good plan and is covering all medical durable equipment without a copay or deductable and has no limit. Our medical bills are coming in now and it will be up to the insurance company to settle with the hospitals and ambulance drivers on how much they will pay, but it looks like we have a small hospital fee in comparison to the thousands of dollars this is all costing. It is unreal on how much hospital care and supplies cost! We still have not seen the two rehab hospital bills, but ICU is very expensive! 

It seems like I don't get a lot done everyday and the days zoom by us. I don't sleep well, but I don't have to drive back and forth anymore so that helps. Our lives sure have changed though in the last 6 weeks - today marks 6 weeks since Kie's first surgery! It seems like so long ago this all happened and then again I look at Kie and am so grateful to God Kie is alive and doing so well!!! Thank you all for all of your prayers and good vibes to our family and the super support to us during these hard times! I love you all and am so thankful to you all! You all are so wonderful and such angels. :angel::angel::angel:

Love always, Libby & Kie


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Wish us luck at the Pleasanton dog show on October 19th & 20th! I know I really shouldn't be going off to dog shows now, but it is only 15 miles from our home and Kie insisted on me entering the baby girls! They really aren't ready much anymore like they were back in July but it will be good to get them out! I am showing Pebble and Benjamin (our middle son) is showing Piper. It will be a first for Benjamin and not sure what to expect, but it'll be fun!! They really have grown into nice little young ladies! I'll take some updated photos in the next week and post for you all to see. Kohana is sporting a short haircut and is loving the carefree look!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby I am thrilled to hear that Kie is doing well and your sons have stepped up to the plate. I am particularly thrilled that Benjamin is willing to show because it is a big deal for Kie. I wish I would be in town, but I look forward to seeing the results.

Libby, one again I am available this weekend. We live so close--let me help where I can. If you do not have my phone number, I will check this sight although I do not always post!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

wow!!!

thank you soooo much for the update!!!! hugs...

Pleasanton!!!! if you give us times I know a few of us may be there!!!! I WOULD LOVE TO CHEER YOU ON!!!!!!

so amazing how everything is progressing....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby, I'm so happy that Kie is progressing so well! You and Kie have been through so much, but the strength that you both possess have brought you through this ordeal. Its truly a miracle!

I would love to see you show your dogs. I'm busy on the 20th (well, Maddie is busy doing Read to Rover activities), but I might be able to come cheer you on on the 19th. Let me know what time you'll be showing. It will be so wonderful for you to get away and enjoy this event. And I'm sure it will mean alot to Kie. Since Benjamin will be showing also, it will be a real family event!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot tell you how happy it is to know that he is doing so well, and it sounds like you are too!! How lucky for you to have that insurance plan. 
We continue to send healing vibes your way!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear how well Kie is doing. And it makes one realize how important health insurance is! Good luck in the show, too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What great news Libby! and good luck with the show as well. It will be nice to do something familiar.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Still mentioning you and your family in my prayers. 
I'm finally caught up on this thread and it is good to hear things are progressing though I know it is still very hard.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby I'm so glad that Kie is doing so much better! Will be keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, so glad to hear that Kie is doing well. We continue to wish Kie a complete healthy recovery! It is great that you are able to work from home part -time and that you have a good insurance.

Good luck at the show!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, I am happy to hear how well Kie is doing. I wish him continued success with rehab. I am wishing you well at the dog shows. It will do you a world of good to so something fun for awhile.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Kie is doing well and a little of the weight has been lifted. I'll keep you all in my prayers as Kie continues to recover.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope things are going well!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby--do you have time to update us? We could use some good news since we are so worried about Tritia and Cooper.

Don't worry: If you continue to need our prayers, we are there for you!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, I feel so sad for Trita and Cooper and so hope all of our prayers bring him safely home where he is so loved by his whole family. 

Kie is WALKING behind his wheelchair!!!! He is really pushing himself to get better as he knows I need to go back to work soon and he really wants to be independent. I am so proud of him but don't want him to rush as that is when accidents happen. He has already fallen once. 

Last weeks Evaluations were okay but the hospital didn't have enough openings for new patients and put Kie off until October 22nd for PT and November 3rd for OT. I called the Insurance company back and yesterday we went to Pleasanton (the other direction - actually the hospital that we were sent to for his late at night MRI on call hospital when they found his bloodclot on Aug. 31st). They were wonderful for the OT and have a Hand Clinic and exactly what Kie needs! I was very impressed! He goes back on Friday for OT. Tomorrow he goes there for PT Evaluations and then in the afternoon we both go into our primary care doctor for Kie's follow-up and my part two of my yearly physical. I have put off getting a mammagram for 2 years and so today is my birthday and I thought what better present to myself than to make sure I am okay. So after my part two then I make my appointment to go in for my mammagram. 

Kie is really doing great!! He even offered to show Piper for me next Monday with his walker as I lost Benjamin as he has a big school project that is taking him away from showing her. I guess we will pick which girl does the best on Sunday and I show that one on Monday myself. 

I'll be back soon to let you know our updates................... :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Libby, I'm happy to hear that things are going well. I hope that Kie will be fully recovered soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby, I am so glad to hear about Kie's recovery - he really is amazing!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear the news about Kie!!
PS-Happy Birthday Libby!!:whoo: Hope this will be a happy and healthy year for both of you :grouphug:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

So great to hear!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday....

What time do you show on Sunday....

Would love to come!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby, such a wonderful report!!! And what a nice Birthday Present to have things going so well. Maybe after the ouch-o-gram, you can treat yourself to a pedicure or massage. You deserve it girl.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIBBY!*

I always open this thread with a little trepidation but it looks like you're over the worst and Kie is well on his way.

So glad to hear things are going well. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
Happy Birthday and it sounds like Kie is really improving. I know it has to be very hard for him to take it slowly because he is like most men and wants to be the one taking care of his family. I am happy you are getting more PT and OT so that he will continue to improve. Good luck this weekend at the show. If I were going to be there I would be very happy to help you out with one of your girls but I didn't enter and have a busy weekend planned. Look forward to hearing how the girls do. Tell Kie we are all still thinking of him and your family.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so glad things are going so well! Happy Birthday too.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What great news and happy birthday!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm very glad to read that things are going so much better for you and Kie! He's making progress and working hard. He sounds like a wonderful and determined man. You are amazing, Libby. Doing all you do, working from home and trying to show the girls. The energy in your posts is upbeat and confident and I'm so happy to see that. 

Can't wait to see pics of Pepper and Piper!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday Libby! I am glad things are going well. It is great that he wants to support you too with the girls. Just get out and have some fun this weekend. Maybe take her and if someone is there they can lend a helping hand!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Libby!!
I can't wait to see you this weekend at the show and give you a great big hug!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Libby - I'm so glad to hear Kie is doing much better. Hope he continues to get stronger every day.

BTW - How is your business doing?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> So great to hear!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday....
> 
> ...


I believe we show on Sunday at 3:15 p.m. (Ring 3 - Exhibition Building - Alameda Fairgrounds) and 1:00 p.m. on Monday. We'd love to see you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby, how is your DH doing? it's been a while since we've all checked in. only good things for you and yours in 2009!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> Libby, how is your DH doing? it's been a while since we've all checked in. only good things for you and yours in 2009!


Thank you Missy for asking. He's really about the same since late November. At that time he was finishing up with PT & OT and both Therapist told him he had gotten to the point that we will have to just wait and see what comes back and what doesn't. He is trying to build up his strength as he has half the power of a man his age. It is just really slow going and he gets tired so easily and will lay in bed for hours. I can really tell when he's done too much the day before or even three days before as he really pays the price for it later. He gets so depressed and moody.

This month he will get another MRI taken (toward the end of January) and then we return to the Neorosurgeon in February to see if they got it all out and make sure it is not growing back. I sure hope to God it is not growing back as he says he will not do anymore surgery. They did talk about using a chemotherapy drug to zap it if it does start growing back or if they missed some and that is for benign tumors.

I just hope 2009 is a much better year!  That is for a lot of us on the forum - 2008 was bad for a lot of us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Libby - boy Missy and I must have been thinking the same thing at the same time, she just found the thread first - hehe

I too was wondering how Hubby is doing. I will continue to pray that this has NOT grown back, and as time passes he is able to gain more mobility and continue to grow stronger!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Libby, you are both very brave and patient. This must not be easy for any of you. I keep you, Kie and your family in my thoughts. HUGS


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Laurie and Missy thank you! It has been four months now and even though it is still very fresh in our minds we pick up the pieces and go forward as any family would. It is nice to know people are still thinking and praying for us as reality is what it is and we are still faced with the outcome every day.


----------

